# Anyone have experience with Bee Weaver in TX?



## Sweet Melissa

Looking to buy some packages for next spring. Anyone have any experience with packages from Bee weaver?


----------



## odfrank

*Re: Anyone have e periwnce with Bee Weaver in TX?*

I have ordered queens from them for decades with excellent results. They put any queen I have gotten from California to shame. So much for that adage that local bees are better. I have received 40 queens from BWeaver the last two months, all arrived alive with all attendant workers alive also, and I had excellent acceptance rates. I have two or three remaining from ten purchased in 2013, all treatment free, and producing excellent crops every year. This was the best 2013 Weaver crop this year, on the most rotten brood chamber in the apiary, and wall to wall population at harvest time surrounded by declining TF locally caught bees. I have not changed the rotten brood chamber because the hives are always jammed pack with bees, if it ain't broke don't fix it. You should hear Charlie insulting my 40 year old hives collapsing under the weight of the crop. The 2013 queens all produced a medium box winter crop the first year, paying for themselves before the flow started. Even though I remember $6 queens in the '80s, I don't mind paying $35 for them in 2016.


----------



## LeifLiberty

*Re: Anyone have e periwnce with Bee Weaver in TX?*

Sweet Melissa, you are not that far right? Maybe just drive out there and pick up some nucs rather than do package bees?


----------



## Sweet Melissa

*Re: Anyone have e periwnce with Bee Weaver in TX?*

Looks like their nucs are in deep frames. I'm putting the bees in TBHs.


----------



## LeifLiberty

*Re: Anyone have e periwnce with Bee Weaver in TX?*

I think some people cut in a kind of ledge in the their TBH so they can put deep frames. The bees could then expand into the top bars.

Here is a link from M. Bush's site...


----------



## Michael Bush

*Re: Anyone have e periwnce with Bee Weaver in TX?*

>Anyone have experience with Bee Weaver in TX?

I did business with them off and on for 28 years or so. They were always fair, honest and had good bees. I stopped when I got vicious bees one year. If I were in Texas, I would probably still buy from them.


----------



## mgstei1

*Re: Anyone have e periwnce with Bee Weaver in TX?*

R Weaver (Clint) is my go to place for queens. I like their All Americans(muts) and the traits they carry.
Being close to good queens is a plus to pick them up instead of shipping. Navasota aint that far from Austin.


----------



## pjigar

*Re: Anyone have e periwnce with Bee Weaver in TX?*

I don't have much reference but I bought a package from BeeWeavers this year and they were very helpful and fair. I got another queen from a different breeder. The BeeWeaver queen is much calmer and prolific compared to the other queen. I split the BeeWeaver queen hive 3 times this season and still ended up with 3 full medium stores by Oct. I only fed them 1 month after each split.


----------



## J.Lee

*Re: Anyone have e periwnce with Bee Weaver in TX?*

I have used them in the past. They are great and then some as far as performance. Had to get out of them though because they are just too hot and they swarm at the drop of a hat. Like Mr. Bush said though, if I lived in Texas, I would still buy from them. If you are already in AHB territory anyway you might as well get them from BeeWeaver. They had great customer service when I dealt with them. Hope this helps.


----------



## hvacrich0

*Re: Anyone have e periwnce with Bee Weaver in TX?*

I ordered queens from them and they missed the shipping date twice but only because of heave, heave rains and flooding. They let me know what was going on and shipped as soon as possible. The queen arrived alive and in good condition and are doing great. Couldn't blame them for weather conditions. Seems like great people to deal with.


----------



## DavidP2211

*Re: Anyone have e periwnce with Bee Weaver in TX?*

I bought four packages from them six years ago. I killed one and a bear took out a second. Both remaining hives are still doing great. I run totally treatment free and they requeen by supercedure only. The one hive was very hot but mellowed after they requeened three years ago. My experience is older but I would have zero issues buying from them again.


----------

